# 1745 Tube Help



## Liam h (Apr 23, 2012)

I recently ordered some 1745 dankung tubing and I don't know what lenght to cut my tubes. I intend to hunt pigeon and bunnies with them and am curious if anyone has an effective hunting set up for these tubes. I have a 32 inch draw and shoot through the forks. 
Any takers?

Liam


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

A good starting point is 7 inches looped. Cut each tube 15 inches, loop them and the extra 1/2 inch on each end is enough for a good pouch tie, If you want more power, you can cut them for a 6.5 inch working length. Those dimensions will work fine for single tubes, as well.


----------



## max32 (Sep 9, 2012)

What size ammo is good for the looped 1745?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1/2" steel or .45 lead.


----------



## fineslingshot (Oct 22, 2012)

usually, the length for 1745 is 4strands, 12cm to 78cm , power 16-18kgs. suitable for 9mm-10mm steel ball.


----------



## Liam h (Apr 23, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Those dimensions will work fine for single tubes, as well.


Thanks guys! will the singles still be powerful enough to hunt with?

Liam


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

fineslingshot said:


> usually, the length for 1745 is 4strands, 12cm to 78cm , power 16-18kgs. suitable for 9mm-10mm steel ball.


This is way overpowered for 9 - 10 mm steel. 18 KG pull is beyond the ability of most shooters. 4 tube (2 per side) should pull about 15-16 pounds, which is manageable, but still too much power for 10 mm steel. 11 mm lead would be OK, but 12.5 would be better.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Liam h said:


> Those dimensions will work fine for single tubes, as well.


Thanks guys! will the singles still be powerful enough to hunt with?

Liam
[/quote]

My tests indicate they would be marginal. OK for small birds.


----------

